# Unit Coversion Book - Lindeburg vs others



## FASTnSPEEDY (Mar 28, 2016)

Just took the AM practice exam for the first time and missed a few questions due to conversions and slowed down on several others for the same reason.

I ordered a "_[SIZE=10pt]Scientific Unit Conversion: A Practical Guide to Metrication[/SIZE]_

" http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-Unit-Conversion-Practical-Metrication/dp/1852330430 as it was only $4 and looked interesting and had 5 stars. I haven't received it yet but should in the next day or two, so no comment to how good it is.


That to say: do I need to buy the Lindeburg Engineering Unit Conversions book? Is that that superior to (or quicker than) what's in Mark's or the Machinery Handbook?


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am using Lindeburg Engineering Unit Conversions book and I'm very satisfied with this book. I'll give it a 5 star.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2016)

That book is huge.  Seems pretty impractical in comparison to the Lindeburg one.  It's got conversions that you'll likely never ever need, let alone encounter on the exam.  My 4th Edition hard back Lindeburg book is only 160 pages and there was not a conversion that I encountered that wasn't in it.


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Mar 28, 2016)

Ordered it.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 20, 2016)

For future test takers that purchase the non-hardback version, you might consider what I did: strip the binding and get it rebound with spiral binding at Kinkos. It'll sit flat and stay open to the same page


----------



## starquest (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, how did the book linked above work? 

I must say that my Lindeburg unit conversions book barely left my hands..particularly in the AM session.   I had tabs on all of the key units; btw, w, hp, 'cubic', etc.  Was so fast and convenient. 

I'm pretty sure that I used the units conversion book even more than the MERM on the AM exam!

Kevin


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2016)

Does it convert steps to calories?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Does it convert lack of preparation to a passing score?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2016)

F*ck it, does it convert the cut score?


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2016)

Lindeburg can divide by zero.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

P-E said:


> Lindeburg can divide by zero.


I thought only Chuck Norris could accomplish that.

Time to reevaluate my existence.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> F*ck it, does it convert the cut score?


Yes, but only into units that are as equally mysterious.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 21, 2016)

Oddly the Lindbergh book does not have units of inertia (kg-m^2 and its ilk). Not particularly important for the exam, but useful to my work. *sad face*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 21, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> Oddly the Lindbergh book does not have units of inertia (kg-m^2 and its ilk). Not particularly important for the exam, but useful to my work. *sad face*


4th edition page 60 has it.  What version do you have?


----------



## scatsob (Apr 26, 2016)

All sarcasm this is one of most important thing to bring to the exam.  It will save you a bunch of time and ensure accuracy.  I used the Lindberg book and highlighted the most used conversions so when I was flipping through I could get to them quickly.


----------



## P-E (Apr 26, 2016)

Like feet to inches.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 26, 2016)

P-E said:


> Like feet to inches.


Wrong, there are very important ones like 1 Pound Cake = 453.6 Graham Crackers (see page 158 of the 4th edition)


----------



## P-E (Apr 26, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Wrong, there are very important ones like 1 Pound Cake = 453.6 Graham Crackers (see page 158 of the 4th edition)


Or 124 pints to a keg.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Or that a 7 day cruise = 3.2 pounds

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 26, 2016)

7 day cruise + norovirus = -25lbs.


----------



## DETLTU (Apr 27, 2016)

The inclusion of buttload was my favorite.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 27, 2016)

A buttload = 2.88 hogsheads


----------



## scatsob (Apr 28, 2016)

I was surprised that they did not convert buttload to the other units of measure I am used to like sh*tload, fu*kload, fu*kton, asston, etc.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2016)

^ those would have been useful when I took the exam last year.


----------

